
Evolved artificial intelligence can play video games better than humans - jonbaer
http://www.randalolson.com/2013/06/09/evolved-artificial-intelligence-can-play-video-games-better-than-humans/
======
emp_zealoth
I really wish it was true for serious games with a lot of metagame and
strategy elements (Think Dota 2 or Company of Heroes), not just simple arcade
toys... Usually the AI in those games simply cheats horrendously and still is
utterly stupid and having a real challenge in single player would be lovely

~~~
danielbarla
Well, as with all things game-related, the developers are trying to give you
the best experience for the amount of time they were given to develop the
game. I don't think spending more time and money on AI is a winning
proposition for them.

On the theoretical side, I have a tiny bit of AI research under my belt, so I
can make a few comments. The problem is simply that current AI techniques are
geared towards solving isolated, "relatively simple" problems. These
individual problems can be surprisingly complex, such as creating a very good
algorithm for how to "micro" certain combinations Starcraft units. Even though
there are ridiculous numbers of combinations, our current AI techniques are
good enough to solve these.

The problem comes in when you try to combine multiple elements together.
Combine your "micro"-algorithm with a general scouting and build order
strategy, as well as having some kind of high-level decision making strategy
which ties it all together... essentially this results in the complexity of
each part being multiplied together. The number of combinations goes from
"barely computable" to "won't happen, ever". What we actually need is
something which is able to detect boundaries within the search space, decide
where to start up new sub-algorithms, and how to combine them. To my
knowledge, this field isn't very mature yet.

I believe we'll be getting interesting clues from how biological intelligences
solve this problem within our lifetimes (not to say it will be completed
solved by then). It will be very interesting, to say the least!

------
2Pacalypse-
There is an AI competition for StarCraft 1, and while having some impressive
tricks, it's not even close to beating a competitive player.

[http://www.sscaitournament.com/](http://www.sscaitournament.com/)

------
mikkom
That's quite a broad statement. I assume this is only for some very simple
games.

~~~
daGrevis
I would love to see how _that kind of AI_ plays against person in DotA 2 or
Starcraft 2.

~~~
robryan
I think an AI could be made to be pretty good at laning, at least against a
static set of 1 or 2 opponents without others coming in.

~~~
StavrosK
Like the built-in AI in DOTA2, you mean?

~~~
daGrevis
The built-in DotA 2 AI is no near being good.

------
switch33
NoooOHHHooohhh! My high scores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

